# Pepitos partner, sweet little teacup Suzie..



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is Pepito's new partner, sweet little Suzie... She is now 16 weeks old...

and weighs a whopping 1lb. Pepito is easily double her size. She has the most perfect apple head with strong deer standing ears.. and don't let her little size full you, she is a terrorizer that can just crush a bone and biscuits. She often bullys pepito around despite the size mis-match.

She has the most adorable bark and growl, no mistaking that she is a little lady with a champion pedigree.... sweet little suzie, the micro pocket Chi..

I love her so much...... I was so devastated when Tito died... I didn't really want another, but I am glad my hubby gave me Suzie, the best Christmas present I have ever gotten..




















and now here she is next to Pepito:





















These two kids are a handful, both being puppies and teething, they are terrorizers that go at it non stop....They keep me busy, and I love them so much.....my babies..


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

She is really, really beautiful. Love your pic.s.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww such beautiful babies. 

Lovely pics x


----------



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

chi's R me said:


> She is really, really beautiful. Love your pic.s.


thank you!!! she shows off for the camara....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

very cute puppies.....love the chocolate !!...... the little one need to get her ears clean.....


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I love this pic too, are they both chocolate?


----------



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

chi's R me said:


> Oh, I love this pic too, are they both chocolate?


yes they are both chocolate but Pepito has a reddish tint in him that causes his coat to shine....


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Cutie... Cutie... Cutie. :daisy:
Blessings.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Pepito and Suzie are so cute


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Are the clothes made from socks lol


----------



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

Rose of Love said:


> Are the clothes made from socks lol


yes, that is all that will fit her...


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

omg...they are sooo cute.....


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are both so cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*sigh*

There is no such thing as a "teacup" chihuahua. They are all just chihuahuas!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't believe how small she is!! And so cute, they look fabulous together.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Adorable the pair of them!
Suzie is defo a wee teeny tot, but yeah just a small chi, no micro pocket or teacup. hehe!!


----------



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> *sigh*
> 
> There is no such thing as a "teacup" chihuahua. They are all just chihuahuas!



*sigh*

Thanks mom, I know that, it is still a way to reference how big a Chi is going to be, so the terms 'teacup' or 'micro' or 'pocket' though not a specific to the breed still apply in terms of discription of size.

*unsigh*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww ADORABLE!!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL....Paris is only 4lbs and I had her out today with me shopping and OMG I cannot count how many times someone asked me if she was a teacup!! LOL! I got tired of explaining and finally just started saying YES!! LOL! 

Your pups are gorgeous!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww. she's cute, but agreeing with Kristi, no such thing as a teacup or micro mini pocket etc, chihuahuas are supposed to be 3-6#.  She's still really cute.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Suzie is adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> *sigh*
> 
> There is no such thing as a "teacup" chihuahua. They are all just chihuahuas!


Ha you beat me to it! a few of us here have tiny babies, but they are not teacups they are just normal chi's but petite.
at 17 weeks it's hard to say how small she may stay, unless you are familiar with the breeder and lines  

Cuties.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a doll! and so is Pepito! 

Those breeder terms usually come from the not so nice breeders. It is kind of like nails on chalk boards here. Good that you know better as some here may not ;-)

Now that it has been mentioned lets just stick to the OT of the post, what cuties they are ;-)


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww she is so lovely


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw your chi's are adorable! 



Yoshismom said:


> Those breeder terms usually come from the not so nice breeders. It is kind of like nails on chalk boards here.


Ha, nails on a chalk board is a good way to put it. It makes me cringe whenever someone uses the word "teacup". It definitely has bad connotations.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Me too makes me shudder it's a silly word and is basically a bad word.

Also it's nice when you're new not o be so sarcastic to well respected members like flippedstars she was just informing you.

Shes very sweet, I would actually get her checked for ear mites though her ears look awful In one picture mine had 1/4 of that amount of wax and turned out to have an ear infection your babies ears look very dirty so could e mites, I'd get them cleaned out asap and down the vet to check to see.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board! Your two pups are very cute! I agree that Suzie's ears look like they may have a mite infestation. They are very, very waxy and dirty. Sometimes a food allergy can manifest as dirty or infected ears. Have you had her seen by your vet?

Just so you know, you have been given correct information by the others here. There's no such thing as a 'teacup' chi or a 'micro' or 'pocket pup' or whatever. Those are marketing gimmicks that unscrupulous breeders use to sell puppies. Many of these supposed "teacup" pups eventually grow up to be a normal 6 pounds or larger. ha! It depends on the genetics behind the dogs. Some of the very, very small chi's are not healthy and have many issues with hypoglycemia, or heart and liver problems. For some very tiny chi's, they are small because they have a health problem. Others are very small as puppies but then end up growing to be the largest in the litter! It is good to be well informed on our wonderful breed! 

Here's a statement on the use of terms such as "teacup" from the parent club of the Chihuahua here in the USA.

Teacup Statement

*Teacup Statement*

*The Chihuahua Is A Chihuahua*

The Official AKC Breed Standard describes the Chihuahua as a small dog that comes in two varieties or coat types. The difference in coat type (the Long Coat and the Smooth Coat) is the only official description used to identify a difference within this breed. Our standard does not categorize the Chihuahua by size.

For the purpose of showing and record keeping, the American Kennel club includes the Chihuahua (along with 19 other breeds) in the Toy Group. Therefore, irrespective of their weight or physical stature ALL Chihuahuas registered with the AKC are considered to be a toy breed of dog.

As with all living things, there will be size variance between individual dogs within this breed. Look within the human family - brothers and sisters will differ in height and in weight, as well as other physical attributes. They are described as humans, male or female, and there is seldom if ever a need to break the description down further. The same holds true in regard to the Chihuahua; they are Chihuahuas - Long Coat / Smooth Coat!

Unfortunately, the additional adjectives used to describe the size differences and physical appearances are many and have been misused for so long they now seem legitimate. Teacup, Pocket Size, Tiny Toy, Miniature or Standard - are just a few of the many tags and labels that have been attached to this breed over the years. The Chihuahua Club of America is concerned that these terms may be used to entice prospective buyers into thinking that puppies described in this way are of greater monetary value. They are not and the use of these terms is incorrect and misleading.

Occasionally, within a litter, there may be a puppy that is unusually small. That puppy is a small Chihuahua and any other breakdown in description is not correct. To attach any of these additional labels to a particular puppy is to misrepresent that Chihuahua as something that is rare or exceptional and causes a great deal of confusion among those new fanciers who are looking for a Chihuahua.

The Chihuahua Club of America does not endorse nor condone the use of any of these terms and would caution the perspective puppy buyer not to be misled by them.

We recognize that many Chihuahua fanciers do want the very small puppy. While they are adorable and can be perfectly healthy, the buyer should be cautioned as to the extra care that may be required with regard to their general health and well-being.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great post, Tracy. This is so key:

_Occasionally, within a litter, there may be a puppy that is unusually small. That puppy is a small Chihuahua and any other breakdown in description is not correct. To attach any of these additional labels to a particular puppy is to misrepresent that Chihuahua as something that is rare or exceptional and causes a great deal of confusion among those new fanciers who are looking for a Chihuahua._

I don't think some people realize that terms like teacup are actually detrimental to the breed.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sure she understands now so lets go back to the original reason for her thread. If anyone else posts about the Teacup, etc.. terms then I will have to close this thread. I have already mentioned this in my earlier post??


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ugh 

I think people mean well truly.
As others mentioned she is sweet but please get her checked! her ears look in a sad state.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

they are both gorgeous, and she is soooo tiny.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

A warm welcome to you...and your babies are gorgeous! hope you stick around... ;-)


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HOW ADORABLE!!!!!! So tiny!


----------

